# LCD monitor flickering white screen



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The last two times I've turned on my computer, I've gotten a white screen that flickers on and off. It's actually white with a little hint of blue in it. Both times I've turned off the computer and then turned it back on again and it was fine. I'm thinking my monitor is dying. I've had it since 2006 I believe. I have yet to have any problems when I'm actually using the computer. I'm running Windows Vista. If anyone can help me with this it would be greatly appreciated. I'll give more info if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Definitely sounds like the monitor is going. You could try hooking up another monitor to the computer, or try hooking something else up to the monitor. I think monitors generally last around 4-6 years or so, depending on what type they are and how often they are used.

Did it get pretty heavy use in these past 4 years?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Well it didn't do it this morning when I turned it on. :stu I've definitely used the monitor a lot in the past four years. I leave the computer and sometimes the monitor on for days at a time. I don't like waiting for my computer to start up.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Perhaps it's fixed itself then. I'd recommend, to get whatever life is left in it to stretch out, that you turn the monitor off when not at the computer, or go in and set it to automatically turn off after x amount of minutes not being used. 

Hopefully it fixed itself and you won't have anymore problems, but just to be safe you might want to look on amazon or at wal mart at some cheap monitors and maybe start saving a little cash, should yours go sometime soon.


----------



## wassja (Sep 3, 2012)

Older LCDs have fluorescent backlights that can start flickering after many years of use, just as compact fluorescent lamps can or any fluorescent light for that matter. So you would need to have the backlight repaired/replaced. It also might be PWM gone wild. Read more about what PWM is and what it does to people here: http://vasyafromukraine.webs.com/


----------

